# Please help me!!!



## ellienmackie (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello, I am a 4year old white german shepherd. I'm super friendly and cuddly and playful!! I live with my mum in our house, but she said its not really our house, we just borrow it from "the man in charge" and now he says that I'm not allowed to live there and mummy was naughty because he never said I could live there, so now mummy has to find somewhere else for us to live and I cant stay there anymore. Mummy has cried a lot and keeps talking about shelters, but I don't need to shelter from the cold as I'm so fluffy, so I don't know what she's talking about. Please, please could I come and stay with you for a couple of months, just till mummy finds us a new house???? I'll be really well behaved and mummy will give you some of those metal human dog biscuits or even the paper ones that you all love so much just please don't let me and mummy be separated for long.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Again??

What rotten luck.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellienmackie said:


> Hello, I am a 4year old white german shepherd. I'm super friendly and cuddly and playful!! I live with my mum in our house, but she said its not really our house, we just borrow it from "the man in charge" and now he says that I'm not allowed to live there and mummy was naughty because he never said I could live there, so now mummy has to find somewhere else for us to live and I cant stay there anymore. Mummy has cried a lot and keeps talking about shelters, but I don't need to shelter from the cold as I'm so fluffy, so I don't know what she's talking about. Please, please could I come and stay with you for a couple of months, just till mummy finds us a new house???? I'll be really well behaved and mummy will give you some of those metal human dog biscuits or even the paper ones that you all love so much just please don't let me and mummy be separated for long.


Is this your landlord or your mammy's partner who is the problem? If you can live outside, could your mammy not get you a nice kennel in the garden, or do you not have a garden?


----------



## ellienmackie (Jan 4, 2011)

It's the landlord unfortunately. I know I feel awful about sending him away yet again, but I don't know what else to do  I don't have any family or friends that can help unfortunately, and I desperately don't want to rehome him as obviously I love him to pieces. All very upsetting.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

If he allowed the dog in the first place why is he not allowing him now? Do you have a contract? Can you not look for somewhere else to live rather than rehome the dog?


----------

